# CarPro Fog fight + CeriGlass quick trial



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi all,

Well, I was lucky enough to get my hands on some of the new Fog Fight by CarPro and Davemm off the forum dropped in to my unit late yesterday so we had a very quick play with it in the cold temperatures. His car suffers alot from condensation so a good test car.

The packaging, all you need included.










Now it was that cold in the unit we cleaned the inside of the glass and we blew on it to show how easy it misted up.










Application was easy working on small areas at a time.










After removal of the product we blew back onto the area and no condensation formed...so nothing to take a picture of!


















As you can see from the above pictures we took the car outside, the side windows soon steamed up but the front was fine so the product worked great.

Hopefully Dave will keep this thread updated from time to time to show how the product is working.

We also had a very quick play with CeriGlass, not an indepth review as CeeDog posted a very good review on this. 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=243434

The glass polish with the new wool pad that is recommended for use with the polish.




























Area that you can see the cleaning effect on when wet.









As you can see from the pictures it spreads well and you can bring the polish back to life when it starts to dry out with a small fine spray of water for longer working time.

You will also see how well it deep cleans the area, as for scratch removal I found this will get rid of the fine wiper marks, Ceedog used foam pads and high rpms and did get better scratch removal but for safe levels and first time users play safe first, feel for the temperature of the glass etc don't go hitting your glass with high speeds and hard foam pads or you might find yourself in trouble.

This is very good product to use by hand for a good clean of your glass aswell.

Regards

Lee


----------



## Gibsonical (May 8, 2011)

Nice review! Fog Fight looks like another great one from CarPro 

Do you know when it will become available at the dealers? :driver:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I really want to get my hands on this.


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

want this asap as it looks like a great product and the whole family will love it. How many applications do you think you can get out of it?


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Looking at what was used and the area that was covered there will be quite a few applications from the one bottle. 

Will keep this updated with how it's performing and lasting.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi Guys

Just few tips for you all about the using of Fog Fight :

*in very cold weather* , no need to spray too much on the glass surface. very light misting will be fine.
Fog Fight need to dry on surface , in humid room make sure to wipe off very well
after applying, use thick MF if necessary.
Fog Fight need dry atmosphere to cure well on the glass surface..
i would even suggest to heat up a little the car interior while applying the FF.
this is all ofcourse for very cold and humid weather.
avoid applying the FF in the evening while its more humid weather.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

We can only wish for humid evenings AVI, we have bloody freezing ones instead


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

piemp said:


> want this asap as it looks like a great product and the whole family will love it. How many applications do you think you can get out of it?


Hi

Looking at how much i used you will do a fair few out of the bottle less is more


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Would it make sense to heat the windscreen up before using Fog Fight? Using the heaters ofc


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> Would it make sense to heat the windscreen up before using Fog Fight? Using the heaters ofc


In this weather i would give the glass a good clean on the inside then warm the car up for 10 mins you dont want any mostuire on inside of glass as you might get some hazing like as happend with Body wrap but to be honest it is dead easy to use just common sence and dont try doing whole screen in one go.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I have had enough of this!!!!!! 

Some one puts a review up which makes me want to try it :lol:

Nice review buddy :thumb:


----------

